# Occupant load for a hall + lobby



## Yikes (Jul 28, 2016)

I have a design that shows a 6' wide hallway that opens into the entry lobby.  The plan checker wants to assign a 15 SF/occ load on the entry lobby, and because there is no door at the hallway, he is also assigning the lobby occupant load into the hallway space itself.  Has anyone ever seen a hallway get assigned an occupant load?


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2016)

nope



which do you fall under gross or net???   floor area

If net tell hit the hallway


----------



## RLGA (Jul 29, 2016)

I've never done that, nor have I been told by a plans examiner to do that.


----------



## steveray (Jul 29, 2016)

Do you actually have tables and chairs in the lobby? Or are you getting to 15 another way? I might give you a 0 on the hall net, but I might hit you harder on the lobby....


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 29, 2016)

More importantly, what is the occupancy? For example, if this is an nightclub with live music, I may agree with the plans examiner based upon the potential for standing space while waiting for entry into the club/dance floor area.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with RLGA,

I don't think hallways and corridors are to be calculated in the net calcs. I believe hallways are considered building components like closets and mechanical rooms and do not need to be part of the calcs.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 29, 2016)

Yikes said:


> Has anyone ever seen a hallway get assigned an occupant load?



An indoor zoos and museums.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2016)

Apply maximum floor area per occupant 

And whether it says NET or GROSS


----------



## Yikes (Jul 29, 2016)

It is an very-low-income apartment building for seniors at risk of homelessness (mostly vets).  25 one bedroom apartments, 540 SF each. At 200 SF/occupant maximum occupant load from all the housing = 75 (rounding generously up.  All of them have exits through spaces other than the lobby.  
There are 3 small offices off the lobby hallway for the property manager, the visiting social worker, and for the visiting psychologist.  Total 3 occupants for the offices.
The lobby also has an access control system (door with card reader) that keeps street people from wandering into the apartment area corridor.  My problem is if the plan checker insists on an occupant load of 50+ for the lobby and hallway, then I need a second exit: it will have to be the controlled access door!


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2016)

Yikes said:


> It is an very-low-income apartment building for seniors at risk of homelessness (mostly vets).  25 one bedroom apartments, 540 SF each. At 200 SF/occupant maximum occupant load from all the housing = 75 (rounding generously up.  All of them have exits through spaces other than the lobby.
> There are 3 small offices off the lobby hallway for the property manager, the visiting social worker, and for the visiting psychologist.  Total 3 occupants for the offices.
> The lobby also has an access control system (door with card reader) that keeps street people from wandering into the apartment area corridor.  My problem is if the plan checker insists on an occupant load of 50+ for the lobby and hallway, then I need a second exit: it will have to be the controlled access door!




Label office offices

Label the entry either reception area or similar 

Business is gross but you are using a 100 factor which should help

Do not call it lobby


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 1, 2016)

It's all in how you present/title the areas.


----------

